# 96 GTI VR6 OIL CHANGE HELP!!



## necko45 (Sep 8, 2008)

went to do my first oil change on my 96 GTI VR6... never seen this type of oil filter before. theres a large hex type bolt on the bottom with a allen keyhole on it... have no idea how to remove the filter.. help!


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: 96 GTI VR6 OIL CHANGE HELP!! (necko45)*

Just use 36mm socket to remove that large bolt on the bottom, that's the oil filter housing....that other allen type of bolt is to drain the oil from the filter, but you don't have to use it, you can just remove that oil filter housing.
Get the right filter for it and you're done


----------



## necko45 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: 96 GTI VR6 OIL CHANGE HELP!! (rajvosa71000)*

alright and what oil would you reccommend i use for my Vr6? its got 102k miles on it


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: 96 GTI VR6 OIL CHANGE HELP!! (necko45)*

You can use any oil that's approve by VW, look for 502.00
If you're getting your oil from Autozone you can pick up Castrol Syntec 5w40, Mobil 1 0w40, Valvoline SynPower 5w30 ( they don't sell 5w40 there)...you wanna try to get 5w40, but since it's colder now you can get 5w30.
On my 98 GTI VR6 I was using Castrol Syntec 5w40 with good results, you can check ou my UOA thread, now I have Pentosin High Performance 5w40 and got that from ECStuning.com.
You can pick up your oil filter at the local VW dealer, it only about 12 bucks.
Anyway, here's the list of VW 502.00 approved oil:
And a list, as of the end of 2007, of all the VW 502.00 approved oils:
VW 502 00
Addinol Addinol Extra Power MV 0538 LE SAE 5W-30
Addinol Addinol Super light MV0546 SAE 5W-40
Addinol High Star SAE 5W-40
Addinol Addinol Eco Light SAE 5W-40
Adnoc Adnoc Image SAE 5W-30
Adnoc Adnoc Image SAE 5W-40
Agip Agip Sint Evolution SAE 5W-40
Agip Agip Sint Turbodiesel SAE 5W-40
Agip Agip Synthetic PC SAE 5W-40
Agip Agip Tecsint SL SAE 5W-40
Agip Agip Extra HTS SAE 5W-40
AnYe Lubricating Oil AnYe 1 SAE 5W-40
Aral Aral SuperTronic Diesel SAE 0W-40
Avia Avia Synth SAE 5W-40
Beijing Tongyi
Petroleum Xin Gai Nian SAE 5W-40
BP BP Visco 5000 SAE 5W-40
BP BP Visco 7000 Sport SAE 5W-40
BP BP Visco 7000 TD SAE 5W-40
BP BP Visco 7000 TD Sport SAE 5W-40
BP Meister-Öl Leichtlauf-Motorenöl SAE 5W-40
BP BP Professional EURO Plus SAE 5W-40
BP BP EuroSpirit SAE 5W-40
Bucher AG MOTOREX Select SP-X SAE 5W/30 SAE 5W-30
Bucher AG MOTOREX PROFILE V-XL SAE 5W/40 SAE 5W-40
Carl Bechem Hessol ADT Plus SAE 5W-40
Carl Bechem Staroil Synergie Alpha SAE 5W-40
Castrol Adamol Multitop PDI SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol 505 01 SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol Edge Turbo Diesel SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol Formula RS Road and Track SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol GTD 505 01 Top Up SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol GTD Direct Injection SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol GTX 5 SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol GTX 7 Dynatec Neu SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol TXT 505 01 SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol TXT Softec Plus SL SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol GTX Magnatec 5W-40 SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol GTX 9 Magnatec SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol GTX Magnatec 5W-30 SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol GTD Magnatec 5W-40 SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Professional C3 SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol Edge SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Professional C3 SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Diesel B4 SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol Edge SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional Diesel SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol Magnatec C3 SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol Magnatec C3 SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Professional C3 SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Professional C3 SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional SAE 5W-40
Castrol Castrol GTX Magnatec SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol GTX Magnatec C3 SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional OE SAE 5W-30
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Professional SAE 5W-40
CastrolCastrol GTX 7 Dynatec SAE 5W-40
CastrolCastrol Syntec SAE 5W-40
CastrolCastrol Edge Formula RSSAE 0W-40
CastrolCastrol Magnatec A3/B4 SAE 5W-40
Cepsa Cepsa Star Mega SyntheticSAE 5W-40
Cepsa Cepsa Star TDI Synt SAE 5W-40
Chevron Havoline Ultra SSAE 5W-40
Chevron Havoline Ultra SSAE 5W-30
Cyclon Hellas Cyclon F1 Racing SAE 5W-40
De Oliebron TOR Specialsynth SAE 5W-40
Dongying Xinyi Xin Yi 1 SAE 5W-40
Duckhams Duckhams QS SAE 5W-40
Duckhams Duckhams QS Premium MO SAE 5W-40
Elf Elf Excellium DID SAE 5W-40
Engen Petroleum Engen Xtreme SAE 5W-40
Enoc Protec X-treme SAE 5W-40
Esso Esso Ultron SAE 5W-40
Esso Esso Ultron SL SAE 5W-40
Esso Esso Ultron Turbo Diesel SAE 5W-40
Esso Motor Oil Plus SAE 5W-40
Esso Megatron SAE 5W-40
Esso Tecar Supersyn SAE 5W-40
Esso Tecar Leichtlaufmotorenoel SAE 5W-40
Eurol Eurol Super Lite 5W-40 SL/CF SAE 5W-40
Eurol Eurol Turbo DI SAE 5W-40
FL Selenia Selenia Diesel Common Rail Generation SAE 5W-40
FL Selenia Selenia Benzina Multi Valves Generation SAE 5W-40
FL Selenia Aktual Fully Synth SAE 5W-40
FL Selenia Selenia K SAE 5W-40
FL Selenia Selenia WRSAE 5W-40
Fuchs Fuchs TITAN SupersynSAE 5W-30
Fuchs Fuchs TITAN SupersynSAE 5W-40
Fuchs TITAN Formel MC SAE 5W-40
Fuchs TITAN Supersyn LONGLIFE SAE 5W-30
Galp energia Galp Energy Plus SAE 5W-40
Galp energia Galp Energy SP SAE 5W-40
Galp energia Galp Energy Ultra LS SAE 5W-40
Galp energia Galp Formula 1 Plus SAE 5W-40
Galp energia Galp Formula 505 SAE 5W-40
Galp energia Galp Formula TD Plus SAE 5W-40
Galp energia Galp Formula XLD SAE 5W-40
GinouvesYork 848 SAE 5W-40
Gulf Gulf Formula GX SAE 5W-30
Gulf Oil Gulf Formula G SAE 5W-30
Gulf Oil Gulf Formula G SAE 5W-40
Hunold Eurolub Cleantec SAE 5W-30
Igol Igol Symbol Ceramic SAE 5W-40
Igol Process Compact M SAE 5W-30
INA INA Futura MB SAE 5W-30
Iranol Iranol 30,000 SAE 5W-40
Kendall Motor Oil Kendall GT-1 Full Synthetic Motor Oil SAE 5W-40
Kuttenkeuler Motorenöl S-Tronic SAE 5W-40
Kuwait Petroleum Q8 Formula Excel SAE 5W-40
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly TopTec 4100 SAE 5W-40
Liqui MolyLiqui Moly Pro-Engine M 300 SAE 5W-30
Liqui MolyLiqui Moly Leichtlauf Special LL SAE 5W-30
Longpan Petrochemical Sonic 9000 SAE 5W-40
Lotos Lotos Economic SAE 5W-30
Lotos Lotos Syntetic SL/SJ/CF/CD SAE 5W-40
Lotos Lotos Traffic SAE 5W-40
Lotos Lotos Traffic Turbodiesel CF SAE 5W-40
Lotos Lotos Economic SL/CF SAE 5W-30
Lotos Lotos Traffic Thermal Control SL/CF SAE 5W-40
Lotos Lotos Traffic Diesel 505.01 SAE 5W-40
Lukoil Lukoil-Synthetic SAE 5W-40
Meguin Motorenoel Low Emission SAE 5W-40
Meguin Motorenoel Ultra Performance Longlife SAE 5W-40
Meguin Olympia Pro-Tech Fully Synthetic Engine Oil SAE 5W-40
Meguin megol Motorenoil Quality SAE 5W-30
Meguin megol Motorenoel Ultra Performance Longlife SAE 5W-40
Mobil Mobil Special X SAE 5W-40
Mobil Mobil Syst S ESP SAE 5W-30
Mobil Mobil 1 SAE 5W-40
Mobil Mobil Synt S SAE 5W-40
Mobil Mobil 1 SAE 0W-40
MobilMobil 1 Turbo Diesel SAE 0W-40
MobilMobil 1 Turbo Diesel SAE 5W-40
MobilMobil 1 Arctic SAE 0W-40
MobilMobil Synt S Turbo DieselSAE 5W-40
MobilTecar 50501SAE 5W-30
MobilMobil Special X SAE 5W-40
MobilMobil 1 Formula C SAE 0W-40
MOL MOL Dynamic Gold SAE 5W-30
Motul Motul 8100 X-cess SAE 5W-40
Motul Motul H-Tech Multi Standard SAE 5W-40
Motul Motul Specific 505 01 SAE 5W-40
Motul Motul Synergie SAE 5W-40
Motul Motul 8100 X-clean SAE 5W-40
Motul Motul 8100 X-max SAE 5W-30
MRD Motor Gold Supertec SAE 5W-40
Neste Oil Neste City ProSAE 5W-40
Nocc Valar Gema XLL 053 SAE 5W-30
Northland Synergy Synthetic EuroSyn SAE 5W-40
Oest Oest ETA Synthetik SAE 5W-40
Ölwerke Julius
Schindler Econo Veritas XL-HC SAE 5W-40
Ölwerke Julius
Schindler OJS Econo-Veritas XL-HC SAE 5W-40
Ölwerke Julius
Schindler OJS Engine Oil SAE 5W-40
OMV OMV BIXXOL special G SAE 5W-30
OMV OMV syn com SAE 5W-40
OMV OMV BIXXOL premium SAE 5W-40
OMV OMV BIXXOL premium Diesel SAE 5W-40
OMV OMV BIXXOL extra SAE 5W-40
Orlen Oil Plantinum Synthetic SM/SL/CF SAE 5W-40
Orlen Oil PLATINUM MAXENERGY EURO4 SAE 5W-30
Orlen Oil Star Synt SAE 5W-40
Panolin Panolin Indy SV SAE 5W-40
Paramo Mogul Racing Pro SAE 5W-40
Pennzoil Pennzoil Platinum European Formula SAE 5W-40
Pennzoil Pennzoil Platinum European Formula Ultra SAE 5W-30
Pennzoil Pennzoil Synthetic European Formula SAE 5W-40
Pennzoil Pennzoil Platinum European Ultra Diesel SAE 5W-30
Pentosin Pento High PerformanceSAE 5W-40
Petro China Kunlun HTPC SAE 5W-40
Petro China KUNLUN Tianrun SAE 5W-40
Petrol Ofisi PO Maxima SAE 5W-40
Petrol Ofisi PO Maxima Diesel SAE 5W-40
Petronas Petronas Syntium 3000 SAE 5W-40
Petronas Petronas Syntium 3000 LL SAE 5W-30
Poweroil High-Tech-
Schmierstoffe High-Tech-Schmierstoffe vollsynth. SAE 0W-40
Prista Oil Prista Ultra SAE 5W-40
Profi-Tech Profi-Car Synth Tech XT SAE 5W-40
Quaker State Q European EngineSAE 5W-40
Quaker State Q European Engine Ultra SAE 5W-30
Quaker State Quaker State Full Synthetic European Formula SAE 5W-40
Quantum Quantum PD Diesel SAE 5W-40
Rafinerija Modrica Galax RacingSAE 5W-40
Ravensberger
Schmierstoffvertrieb Ravenol VSI SAE 5W-40
Ravensberger
Schmierstoffvertrieb Ravenol Hydrocrack Synth. HCS SAE 5W-40
Repsol Repsol Elaion Full Performance SM SAE 5W-40
Repsol Repsol Elite Cosmos SAE 0W-40
Repsol Repsol Elite Evolution SAE 5W-40
Repsol Repsol Elite Competicion SAE 5W-40
Rothen Oil Rothen Extrasynth SAE 5W-30
Rowe Rowe Synt PD SAE 5W-40
SCT Mannol Extreme SAE 5W-40
Seventy-Six Lubricants76 Pure Synthetic Motor Oil SAE 5W-40
Shanghai Tempo Tempo 8000-1A SAE 5W-40
Shell Formula Shell Ultra AB SAE 5W-30
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Plus SAE 5W-30
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Plus SAE 5W-40
Shell Shell Helix Plus S SAE 5W-30
Shell Shell Helix Plus S SAE 5W-40
Shell Shell Helix Premium SAE 5W-40
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Plus VA SAE 5W-40
Shell Q Diesel Plus SAE 5W-40
Shell Shell Helix DieselUltra SAE 5W-30
Shell Shell Helix Ultra SAE 0W-40
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Ultra SAE 5W-40
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Ultra SAE 0W-40
Shell Shell Helix Ultec SAE 0W-40
Shell Shell Helix Ultra SAE 5W-30
Shell Shell Helix Ultra SAE 5W-40
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Ultra SAE 5W-30
Shell PKW Motorenöl SAE 5W-40
Shell Shell Helix PlusSAE 5W-30
Shell Shell Helix Plus SAE 5W-40
Shell Vapsoil 502 00 SAE 5W-40
Shell Shell Helix Plus S SAE 5W-40
Shell Shell Helix Ultra AM SAE 5W-30
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Ultra SAE 5W-40
Shell Shell Helix Ultra AM SAE 5W-40
Shell Vapsoil 503 01 SAE 5W-30
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Ultra VA SAE 5W-30
Shell Shell Helix Ultra AX SAE 5W-30
Shell Q European Engine Ultra Diesel SAE 5W-30
Shell Shell Helix Plus SM SAE 5W-40
Shell Shell Helix Plus SM SAE 5W-30
Sinopec Polar Star SAE 5W-40
Sinopec Polar Star II SAE 5W-40
Slovnaft Madit Ultra SAE 5W-30
S-Oil Corporation SSU EURO XT SAE 5W-40
S-Oil Corporation SSU EURO XT SAE 5W-30
Sonol Sonol Synt 502.00 SAE 5W-40
SRS Schmierstoff
Vertrieb Wintershall VIVA 1 longlife SAE 5W-30
SRS Schmierstoff
VertriebWintershall Primalub topsynth SAE 5W-40
SRS Schmierstoff
VertriebWintershall ViVA 1 topsynth SAE 5W-40
SRS Schmierstoff
VertriebWintershall ViVA 1 topsynth alpha LA SAE 5W-30
Statoil Statoil LazerWay SAE 5W-40
Statoil Statoil LazerWay C SAE 5W-40
Statoil Statoil Pro Synthetic SAE 5W-40
Statoil Statoil LazerWay TDI SAE 5W-40
Statoil Statoil PRO Synthetic SAE 5W-40
SWD Concep-Tech HDC SAE 5W-40
SWD swd Primus HDC SAE 5W-40
SWD GECCO Motorenöl HC SAE 5W-40
TACTI Corporation CASTLE EUARO 502 SAE 5W-40
TACTI Corporation Castle Euaro 502 SAE 5W-40
Tamoil Tamoil SINT FUTURE RACING SAE 5W-40
Texaco Havoline Ultra SAE 5W-40
TNK Lubricant LLC TNK Ultra SAE 5W-40
TNK Lubricant LLC TNK Magnum SyntheticSAE 5W-40
Unil Opal Opaljet 24 S SAE 5W-40
United Oil United 1 Fully Synthetic SAE 5W-40
Valvoline Valvoline SynPower MXL SAE 5W-30
Valvoline Valvoline DuraBlend MXLSAE 5W-40
Valvoline Synpower MST SAE 5W-30
VAPS VAPSOIL 505 01 SAE 5W-40
Vial Oil Consol Ultima SAE 5W-40
Volkswagen Mexico Audi, Seat, VW Aceite para Motor a Gasoline VW 502
00 100% Sintético SAE 5W-40
Volkswagen Original
Teile ® Volkswagen Special plus SAE 5W-40
Weco Weco TXI Syntolube SAE 5W-40
Westfalen AG Westfalen Megatron SAE 5W-40
Wolf Wolf Masterlube Synflow DC SAE 5W-40
Yacco Yacco VX 1000 SAE 5W-40
Yacco Yacco VX 600SAE 5W-40
Yacco Yacco VX 1703 FAP SAE 5W-40
YPF YPF Elaion Full Performance SM SAE 5W-40
Zeller+Gmelin Divinol Syntholight SAE 5W-40
Zeller+Gmelin Divinol Syntholight SAE 0W-40


----------



## boxylooks27 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: 96 GTI VR6 OIL CHANGE HELP!! (rajvosa71000)*

i thought mobil 15w50 was good for my 1998 gti vr6 but since i didnt see it on that list i dunno i think i'm going to go with the castrol 5w40


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: 96 GTI VR6 OIL CHANGE HELP!! (boxylooks27)*

^^









Mobil 1 0W40 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: 96 GTI VR6 OIL CHANGE HELP!! (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_^^









Mobil 1 0W40 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I don't know man, but there's something about Mobil 1 that I don't like...I don't know why.
Best way to tell for any oil is to do UOA and see what it does to your engine.


----------



## SpyderTB (May 4, 2008)

i use Pennzoil Platinum SAE 5W-30 with a Mann filter. but whats the difference with the Euro Formula?


----------

